# modified bitumen installation



## chris (Oct 28, 2011)

We just had granulated modified bitumen put down on a low slope portion of a shed/garage. A couple questions.

1.The roofers ran out of the heavier fiberglass underlayment and used a regular felt for the last two rows. Is that going to work? 
2.There are a few spots in the roofing that have completely lost the granules. Not sure how this happened but is this going to be an issue- should it be patched? 

The contractor (owner) hasn't been out yet and I want to know what I'm looking at. Thanks for any responses.


----------



## blageurt (Dec 15, 2009)

Should always use protection board ...also I would have insisted on a 2 ply system....Protection board ...base and then the granular cap... the blisters are from too much heat...you are lucky the house did not burn down...


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

don't have to have protection board but i agree on 2ply system for that...and yup those would be burns,..too much heat


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

also how the hell did he torch to the felt?...which shouldnt be there..:no:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Protection board is a must IMO. Some specs don't requie it but it is there for PROTECTION. We won't install modified bitumen without some kind of cover board over the wood substrate. That's just common sense IMO. 

We also prefer to double our base sheet, half lapping the 3' rolls 18". 

Did he use aluminum drip edge? aluminum will warp and bend once introduced to heat. I am not a fan the way he installed the edge first then adhered to the metal. I would have preferred an over-under method so the edge has double protection. I wonder if he even primed the edge metal.

Torching to 15# felt, big no no. You are lucky to still have a house. That roof won't last long. Was he really a ROOFER?


----------



## chris (Oct 28, 2011)

I just stuck a magnet on it so it's not aluminum drip edge. Not positive but I'm thinking they didn't prime it- don't remember seeing anything like that. I'm bummed out. We had some issues with a roofer last year and thought this guy would be a no brainer when we did the garage. This local roofing business has been around since 1976. Super high rating on Angies List for several years, no complaints with the bbb. I can see if it was one guy who didn't know what he was doing but there were three guys there when it went down (not the owner though). I would think one of them would have had enough experience to say something. Also did a sloppy job trimming some of the edges- some areas short onto the drip edge.

So this is just a shed/garage. Could we get away with leaving it and getting a decent discount or should it be redone? Is the system that compromised without the fiberglass underlayment and the overheating?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

What warranty and or guarantee did they give you on that roof?


Ask them to put a patch over the areas where the granuals have been removed.


----------



## chris (Oct 28, 2011)

I believe it's a ten year workmanship/leak.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Ah torch down. My first and last torch down was a carport attached to a house, that happened to be sided with vinyl with paper-ish-plastic insulation board behind. It caught fire- and feeling heated I wiped my brow only to notice this odd distortion action happening to the vinyl siding- reflecting back to it I'm sure I set a World Record Siding Removal that day! Replaced the siding and insulation board- and never did it again.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> Protection board is a must IMO. Some specs don't requie it but it is there for PROTECTION. We won't install modified bitumen without some kind of cover board over the wood substrate. That's just common sense IMO.


 On jobs like this we.ve used SA base, keeps the flame off wood.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Looks like a 10 year roof, so I guess you got what you paid for.

VT we never use torch aywhere near vinyl siding.


----------

